# Is this a Bengal cat? Or a Tabby? Or mix?



## Pinkmegamonster

So I have a dilemma. I found a litter of 4 kittens on the road, almost ran over them they were so dark and blended in with the pavement. I have had them 3 weeks now. This one kitten appears to be a marbled Bengal cat, and is definitely a longhaired breed, my friend however disagrees and says he is a common short-haired tabby. She says nobody would dump an expensive Bengal on a back road. The litter includes 2 black cats and one grey and white tabby siblings. So is he a bengal cat or a tabby cat? I have a striped tabby already and his coat looks very different from this new kitten. If he isn't a Bengal then surely he must be a longhaired marble tabby?? I have included 2 pics of the kitten and 1 pic of Leo my adult striped tabby. Help me solve the puzzle if you can.
Thanks!


----------



## Mosi

What do the other kittens look like?
I doubt that this is a Bengal, because there just aren't a lot of those expensive cats running around getting female cats pregnant indiscriminately and if these kittens were dumped, it seems unlikely that the person who had them had a Bengal. You never know, of course. but I have seen marking on perfectly ordinary non-purebred cats that look just like that, so it is not that uncommon of a marking. Beautiful, though! And good for you for rescuing these kitties.


----------



## Kitty827

Honestly, looks like a Bengal mix but definitely not a purebred Bengal. I know for sure that he is a marbled tabby. Don't know if he is longhaired. How old is he, do you think? Can't tell until he's eight weeks old.


----------



## Raq

I would say he is a marbled tabby, most likely a Domestic Long/Shorthair.
Marbled tabbies are beautiful, but the likelihood of it being a bengal is very low. Around less than 5% of cats are purebred. Here is an example of a marbled tabby that is not a Bengal (this is a purebred British Shorthair, I believe):
That’s not to say he might have some Bengal ancestor. Hope this helps!


----------



## dseag2

Whatever breed he is, he is adorable!


----------

